# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  top 10 shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng tại thành phố vinh, nghệ an

## lambut

Top 10 Shop Hoa Tươi Nổi Tiếng Nhất Tại Thành Phố Vinh, Nghệ An


Ngày nay, những bó hoa tươi không chỉ để trang trí cho ngôi nhà thêm đẹp, duyên dáng, mà mỗi bó hoa còn là những món quà tuyệt vời nhất dành cho những người thân, người mình yêu thương. Thế nhưng mua hoa tươi tại ở đâu vừa đẹp, vừa uy tín lại có mức giá phải chăng? Nếu bạn đang phân vân về điều này DIACHISHOPHOA.COM xin giới thiệu Top 10 shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An dưới đây nhé!


1.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI ĐẸP NHẤT TP.VINH, NGHỆ AN – SHOP HOA BỐN MÙA


Nếu được hỏi về cửa hàng hoa tươi đẹp nhất tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An thì chắc chắn nhiều người sẽ trả lời ngay là shop HOA BỐN MÙA. Đến với shop, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước vô vàn những loại hoa tươi tại đây. Khi đến đây, bạn sẽ được tư vấn những loại hoa phù hợp với mục đích cũng như nhu cầu. Giá cả các loại hoa ở đây được đánh giá là khá rẻ và có nhiều mức để lựa chọn. Khi có nhu cầu bạn có thể đến trực tiếp tại quán hoặc gọi điện qua số hotline để được tư vấn và giao hoa tận nơi nhé!


Những mẫu hoa được yêu thích tại shop Hoa Bốn Mùa

Hoa Bốn Mùa chuyên cung cấp hoa tươi phục vụ các nhu cầu như:
Hoa cưới, hoa bàn tiệc
Hoa tình yêu, hoa sinh nhật
Hoa khai trương, Hoa chúc mừng
Hoa chia buồn
Hoa văn phòng…
Nếu ngại việc đi xa xôi, bạn cũng có thể đặt hàng trực tiếp trên hệ thống website của shop Hoa Bốn Mùa và shop sẽ giao hoa tận nhà cho bạn, đảm bảo hoa giao tới tay khách hàng luôn trong tình trạng tốt nhất. Đây cũng là một trong những địa chỉ bán hoa tươi đẹp, giá rẻ và chất lượng tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An mà bạn không thể nào bỏ qua được.

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 65 Nguyễn Phong Sắc, TP.Vinh – Nghệ An
Hotline: 0396696669
Website: https://dienhoa-24gio.com/
2.CHUYÊN THIẾT KẾ HOA TƯƠI THEO YÊU CẦU – SHOPHOA QUỐC BẢO 


SHOPHOA QUỐC BẢO cũng là một trong những shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An. Ngoài là một cửa hàng chuyên cung cấp hoa tươi, ShopHoa.Net còn nhận thiết kế hoa tươi theo yêu cầu của khách hàng. Trải qua nhiều năm hoạt động, shop đã nhận được nhiều phản ánh tích cực, lượt khách ghé thăm cửa hàng ngày một tăng. Với mục tiêu trở thành một trong những cửa hàng hoa tươi đẹp nhất tại Nghệ An, shop luôn cung cấp tới tay khách hàng những sản phẩm tốt nhất với giá thành rẻ nhất.




Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 07 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0902615078
Website: https://shophoatuoidep.net/
3.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI GIAO HOA TẬN NHÀ TẠI VINH, NGHỆ AN – SHOP HOA BEE FLORIST


Trải qua hơn 5 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực hoa tươi tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An. Shop hoa tươi BEE FLORIST với mong muốn mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm hoa tươi vô cùng chất lượng, phong cách thiết kế độc đáo và mới lạ với giá thành tốt nhất. Điểm mạnh của shop là hoa ở đây luôn tươi, được được chăm chút kỹ lưỡng để lên bó thật xinh. Với đội ngũ thợ hoa khéo tay, dày dặn kinh nghiệm, đến với shop bạn chắc chắn sẽ nhận được các dịch vụ và sản phẩm hoa hoàn hảo nhất.



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: Số 1, Xiêng Khoảng, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0901958595
wed site : https://shopbanhoa.com/
4.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI NHẬP KHẨU TẠI VINH, NGHỆ AN – SHOP HOA TOM FLORIST


Nhắc đến những cửa hàng hoa tươi nổi tiếng tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An chắc chắn không thể nào bỏ qua cái tên TOM FLORIST. Là một cửa hàng hoa nổi tiếng với chất lượng cũng như dịch vụ được khách hàng đánh giá rất cao. Đến với cửa hàng, bạn sẽ như lạc vào thiên đường hoa vì ở đây có đầy đủ các loại hoa trong nước đến nhập khẩu, giúp bạn có được nhiều sự lựa chọn. Vì là cửa hàng hoa nhập khẩu nên giá thành ở đây tương đối cao so với nơi khác, bạn nên cân nhắc khi có nhu cầu mua hoa tại đây.


Cửa hàng hoa nhập khẩu tại Vinh, Nghệ An – Tom Florist

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 07 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0326277378
wed site : https://depkhongtuong.vn/
5.CỬA HÀNG HOA GIÁ RẺ TẠI TP.VINH, NGHỆ AN – SHOP HOA ROSES GARDEN


Shop hoa ROSES GARDEN là shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng được người dân Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An tin tưởng và lựa chọn trong thời gian dài. Đến với shop, bạn sẽ tìm được tất cả các loại hoa “hot” nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Bên cạnh đó, với không gian sang trọng, phong cách trang trí chuyên nghiệp từ đội ngũ nhân viên tay nghề cao chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm hoa đẹp mắt, mang tính thẩm mỹ cao nhất.



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 109 Hà Huy Tập, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0917386059
wed site : https://dienhoa24gio.net/
6.CỬA HÀNG HOA ĐẸP TẠI TP.VINH, NGHỆ AN – SHOP HOA VYVY FLORIST


Nhắc đến top 10 shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An thì VYVY FLORIST chắc chắn là một cái tên mà bạn không thể nào bỏ qua được. Những sản phẩm hoa tươi tại đây được người tiêu dùng và khách hàng đánh giá rất cao về mặt chất lượng. Với phong cách cắm hoa độc đáo, phối màu chuyên nghiệp từ đội ngũ nhân viên tại cửa hàng sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng dù là người khó tính nhất. Sở hữu mức giá bình dân thì đây cũng là một địa chỉ chất lượng dành cho bạn khi có nhu cầu mua hoa đấy nhé.

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Viết Xuân, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0975122155
wed site : https://shophoatuoidep.net/
7.CỬA HÀNG BÁN HOA TƯƠI UY TÍN CHẤT LƯỢNG TẠI TP.VINH, NGHỆ AN – 360 FLOWER


360 FLOWER chắc hẳn là cái tên không còn xa lạ gì với những người yêu hoa tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An cũng như cả nước. Nhắc đến 360 Flower là người ta nghĩ ngay đến chuỗi hệ thống hoa tươi toàn quốc uy tín và chất lượng. Hoa tươi tại đây đa dạng về mẫu mã, luôn đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất đến tay người nhận. Với đội ngũ tư vấn viên nhiệt tình và năng động, kèm với đó là dịch vụ giao hoa tận nhà uy tín chắc chắn đây sẽ là một địa chỉ tốt để bạn gữi gắm niềm tin đến những người thân yêu của mình.

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 66 Nguyễn Phong Sắc, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0937153262
Website: https://dienhoa-24gio.com/
8.SHOP HOA TƯƠI THÀNH PHỐ VINH – FLOWER MARKET


Đến với FLOWER MARKET bạn sẽ như chìm đắm trong thế giới của hoa tươi với những mẫu hoa mới nhất và đẹp nhất. Các sản phẩm hoa tươi ở đây chủ yếu được nhập từ các trang trại hoa lớn và uy tín ở trong nước nên về mặt chất lượng bạn có thể an tâm. Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cùng đội ngũ thợ cắm hoa lành nghề, shop hoa luôn đảm bảo mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm hoa đẹp và chất lượng nhất.


t

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 02 Phan Chu Trinh, Đội Cung, Thành phố Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0974040747
wedsite : https://depkhongtuong.com/
9.ĐIỆN HOA VINH UY TÍN GIÁ RẺ – SHOP HOA TƯƠI 


 là shop hoa tươi chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm hoa tươi, quà tặng chúc mừng, điện hoa toàn quốc, hoa khai trương, hoa sinh nhật, hoa sự kiện, hoa chia buồn,… với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng. Đến với shop hoa tươi MrHoa bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn các sản phẩm hoa theo ý của mình. Ngoài cung cấp hoa tươi, shop còn cung cấp dịch vụ điện hoa vinh,nghệ an 24/7 giao hoa miễn phí trên địa bàn đến tay người nhận nữa nhé!



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 116 Phạm Đình Toái, TP.Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 0902615078
wed site : https://shophoatuoidep.net/
10.HOA TƯƠI GIAO TẬN NƠI – SHOP HOA TƯƠI VINH, NGHỆ AN


Địa chỉ cuối cùng mà chúng tôi giới thiệu đến bạn đó chính là shop hoa tươi Vinh, Nghệ An. Tọa lạc ngay trên đường Lê Hồng Phong, tuy chỉ là một cửa hàng nhỏ nhưng mà tại đây có đầy đủ các loại với đa dạng màu sắc. Các dịch vụ hoa được cung cấp ở đây khá phong phú, bao gồm: hoa cưới hỏi, hoa bó, giỏ hoa, hoa bình, hoa lẵng, hoa khai trương, hoa chúc mừng,…Với đội ngũ nghệ nhân cắm hoa lành nghề, shop hoa luôn đảm bảo mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm hoa đẹp và chất lượng nhất

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 56 Lê Hồng Phong, TP.Vinh, Nghệ An
Hotline: 091 738 60 59
wed site : https://dienhoa24gio.net/
Hy vọng với những bài viết chia sẻ trên của DIACHOSHOPHOA.COM đã giúp bạn có thêm sự chọn lựa khi cần tìm địa chỉ mua hoa tươi uy tín, chất lượng tại Tp.Vinh, Nghệ An thân yêu.

----------

